# Mansion & Country Club



## SpyderBob1066 (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi I just wanted to post a location in Hertfordshire that no other explorers have managed to get into yet.....apart from us the past 2 weeks :] Twice into the mansion building and then last week into the golf and country club on the same 81 acres of estate land.
It was a fantastic explore bothe weeks with AMAZING things to be seen within the mansion building. The first room we entered was filled with antiques still. All packed with auction numbers on them...and some truly stunning pieces too. Yes this place is abandoned as there is severe water damage & flooding that caused the renovations and plans to come to a halt....and it, as well as the golf clubhouse and land just sit there....wonderful wildlife flying overhead....raptors and a red lite which I managed a shot of...with the camera as well as finding one of its feathers.


Window shot me & Nate by Bob Webb, on Flickr

Unbelievable exquisite architecture the likes I have never seen before anywhere.


the amazing ceiling by Bob Webb, on Flickr

stunning fireplace below that ceiling :] 


under the amazing ceiling by Bob Webb, on Flickr


main entrance by Bob Webb, on Flickr

the red lite above our heads as we arrived for the golf and country club explore.

Red Kite golf club skies by Bob Webb, on Flickr

The small clubhouse :]

golf club frontage by Bob Webb, on Flickr

The main house through the trees as we left in the evening

through the trees by Bob Webb, on Flickr

One beautiful day once we arrived after a near 3 hour drive from the south coast, but was raining all the way there.

Bob golf club shack outside by Bob Webb, on Flickr

swimming pool and jacuzzi as well as a sauna and steam room

Nate handstand pool by Bob Webb, on Flickr

and also gymnasium....cycling room...dance studio.


Gym equipment golf club by Bob Webb, on Flickr


Nate on ball in gym golf club by Bob Webb, on Flickr


Nice free weights golf club by Bob Webb, on Flickr

EVERYTHING...just left there :]
all the keys too....it was as if they said fuck this and just walked out dropping everything...it was surreal.

reception golf club by Bob Webb, on Flickr


Steamroom as dame edna glasses by Bob Webb, on Flickr

THIS....is the main house :] I am SURE some of you will know this place....BUT YOU AINT GOT IN THOUGH :] 
we did get caught and asked to leave .... but after an hour or so as well as two different entry point as well :] 


a small pile for the elitist by Bob Webb, on Flickr

360 cameras are great for this :]


Me & Nate is there a way in? by Bob Webb, on Flickr


----------



## at1503 (Jun 29, 2020)

Looks like they just picked themselves up and left the day before, amazing.


----------



## SpyderBob1066 (Jul 3, 2020)

The place is unreal.
6 people went last week so I hear & all got caught without getting inside....so we are still the only ones to have gained access....twice on same trip too to different areas, but not enough of this huge place though.


----------



## odeon master (Jul 4, 2020)

looks rather in use to me that derelict


----------



## UrbanexploreAJ (Jul 11, 2020)

SpyderBob1066 said:


> The place is unreal.
> 6 people went last week so I hear & all got caught without getting inside....so we are still the only ones to have gained access....twice on same trip too to different areas, but not enough of this huge place though.



Your locations are lies we found it after a while though.


----------



## UrbanexploreAJ (Jul 12, 2020)

I got in yesterday your loscation is incorrect and the club house is accessible from 6:30 on wards however the main building is heavily secured only 1 security guard on site however about 9pm yesterday it was swarming with police as gents were in there causing havoc So my guessing is it’s most likely sealed now


----------



## HughieD (Jul 12, 2020)

Really can't see the point of most of those pictures.


----------



## UrbanexploreAJ (Jul 21, 2020)

I got in last week and had a great explore however towards the end there was a bunch of people inside smoking weed and playing loud music. The place is now fully sealed top to bottoms with metal boards. If I knew how to upload photos here I’d show you what it looks like now. You don’t have to believe me as you may think I’m saying it to try stop you guys going but I can assure you guys it’s fully sealed with security on site 24/7 now.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 21, 2020)

HughieD said:


> Really can't see the point of most of those pictures.



Didnt want to say anything & sound critical, but Im struggling a bit with the artistic interpretation myself!


----------



## bemorephotos (Jul 21, 2020)

Really not feeling the super 360 photos.


----------

